# Boy or girl?



## tonkatiel (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi, I have 4 barnevelder chicks who are roughly 8 weeks old, just wondering if anyone can help me work out if they are hens or roos?







This is the one we're thinking is a roo? Mainly because the comb is so much bigger than the others, it is taller and bigger in body too...








We also have 2 buff sussex who were given to us as roosters but a friend who used to show chickens has said she thinks they're hens?















Any help would be much appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## tonkatiel (Feb 19, 2014)

The sussex would be roughly 4 months old if that helps...


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I love this game!

I think you have 1 cockerel of the bunch being the more pronounced comb (2nd picture) . The buff sussex look like hens to me.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

The second pic looks like a roo for sure.
The Sussex look like they have pointed hackle feathers to me. I cant really tell. They could be roos.


----------



## tonkatiel (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh awesome, I was really hoping I'd have a roo in there, barnevelder roosters are stunning!

The sussex I got from an experienced breeder, so I kind of just believed she knew what she was talking about when she said they were roos (especially since they were free because she had too many roos and couldn't sell them all, but she charged me $10 each for x-breed pullets lol), looking at photos of both though and its so hard to tell at this age! Guess I'll just have to wait and see if they crow or lay eggs


----------



## tonkatiel (Feb 19, 2014)

The 2 sussex started crowing today, guess I got my answer


----------

